# Forma fisica (interna) de pilas de celulares y aplicaciones



## fernandob (Dic 23, 2011)

hola, tengo hace rato unos celulares kiocera, estan juntando polvo , las pilas son una maza , no se descargan mas.

y queria usarlas .

solo les saque el calco , son 






alguna vez rompi / desarme alguna cosa similar y me encontre con pilas de las comunes, bien finitas, un pack.
y otras vecss creo recordar la de un MP4 era un sandwich de placas, como un capacitor .

me interesa saber, por que si adentro hay pilas tubulares lo abro, las saco y les doy uso.
ahora si por el contrario es un pack de placas no quiero romperlo por que lo estropeo .

si alguien tiene info de las pilas de este celular y tambien del :
motorola c139

.

un saludo y gracias


----------



## Scooter (Dic 27, 2011)

Usa las baterías tal cual, llevan integrado el circuito de carga.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 27, 2011)

de verdad ??????????????

vos me decis que tienen adentro el circuito cargador ???? 

que si les por , por ejemplo 5v a travez de una resistencia limitador acortan solas ??? 
a que te referis con el circuoto de carga integrado ????


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 27, 2011)

Las que he destripado solo llevan un fusible térmico y una resistencia (para identificar el tipo de batería)


----------



## fernandob (Dic 27, 2011)

Me hice una linterna de la que estoy encantado, cuando baje al foto la pongo, usa una linternita de estas:








Si bien usa 3 pilas AAA (4,5 V) se ve que cuentan con la poca capacidad de entregar energía de esas pilas, muy posible que si uso pilas AA se quemen los LEDs.
probé con la fuente y a 4,5 V se queman.

Así que vi la pila de celular que tenia muerta, de 3,7 V y recargable.

Se la pegue como una base, así que, si bien no es tan "chica" como la linterna sola al estar sobre una base (ver adjunto), lo gris es la batería y lo verde un conector de esos de plaqueta así puedo cargarla.

Anda de diez, y a pesar de la forma fea lo plano de la batería de celular me permite dejarla apoyada en cualquier lado bien así no tengo que tenerla en la mano.

Hasta ahora la cargue un par de veces con la fuente y una R serie limitadora, controlé que no pase de 3,7 V pero al parecer puedo llegar a 4 V.

No me fije de cuantos mAh es  y ya esta pegada/tapada por la linterna... Veré como hago.

Era un Samsung 636... Por lo que veo en la web dice ser de 800 mAh así que haré como que es de 400 mAh por sea caso.

Veré cuanto dura, hasta ahora la usé solo un ratito.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 27, 2011)

Todas las de los teléfonos móviles (que yo sepa) llevan el cargador y cortan cuando toca. Basta con poner una tensión, la limitación de corriente ya lo hace el cargador integrado.


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 27, 2011)

*fernandob*

vista interna de la bateria del c139,asi te evitas descuartizarla....
*Snn5749a*  es el numero de serie
*BATMOTC115* modelo
*Compatibilidad:*   C139, C115, V170, V176


----------



## fernandob (Dic 28, 2011)

gracias por la foto !!!!!

entonces es "un pan" ........no un paquete de pilas tubulares..mejor ni la abro .

y si tiene un circuito nomas .sabes que es ???

tenia ganas de comprar este cargador :
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-133039348-cargador-universal-p-todo-tipo-de-baterias-caballito-_JM_

mas que nada para mirar un poco que trae , por ahora la cargo cuando estoy trabajando (asi no me olvido ) con la feunte y una R serie para limitar al corriente, a unos 200 a 300 mA , cuando llega a 3,85 o 3,9 la saco .

pero estaria bueno saber que es ese circuito , de la pila ......y como saber si TODAS lo traen en caso que sea un cargador y corte automatico , en dicho caso con ponerle una fuente y una R. limitadora deberia alcanzar , de lo demas se encarga el circuito interno ...

si.........ahora que lo pienso ......podria darme cuenta yo solo (**)  , pero bueno , si alguien tiene info mejor .





(**) pongo a cargar y senso la corriente , si llegado un valor de Vbat . la corriente baja drasticamente es que un circuito interno corto .


----------



## Scooter (Dic 28, 2011)

Es un cargador y un circuito de corte. Casi todas lo llevan, algunas malas no llevan nada pero quisiera creer que son las menos.


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 29, 2011)

aca te dejo otras fotos, y el cargador parese prometer...yo tambien tengo alguna viejita
el ic de 8 patas dice s8204 y el otro gdab
bateria digo


----------



## fernandob (Dic 30, 2011)

estoy desempolvando la segunda bateria de celular que mido y me da cero voltios.

la primera recupero toda al carga.

en otro tema me respondieron ;:ç



Nilfred dijo:


> Se banca:
> 
> Carga a 1C
> Descarga a 4C
> ...




por lo que deduzco que el circuito que trae incorporada la pila es mas interesante de lo que parece, no solo se ocpua de cargar a al pila sino que ademas cuando baja a menso de cierta tension  la desconecta.
es la unica conclusion logica.

me da pena no tener una bateria inutil, (las que tego funcionan ) sino dan ganss de sacarle el circuito y hacer unas pruebas .

(cuanta tecnologia hay disponible sin datasheet en el lugar adecuado ... ) 
por que estoy viendo que los electronicos podriamso aprovechar variso de estos recursos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2011)

si te fijas en el ic smd si tiene un numero y se puede conseguir el dataseheet ,lo complicado es si queres comprar ese integrado,no lo tiene nadie


----------



## fernandob (Dic 30, 2011)

no tengo una bateria inutil, estoy viendo que me andan todas, por eso no quiero abrir ninguna ya que las estropeo.

lo que digo es que la gente suele tirarlas y por loq ue veo son funcionales, son una linda pila recargable para un circuito, y si la pila no sirve, el circuito ese no se justo como trabaja , ni idea , si solo deja pasar  la corriente o que hace .
pero si tuviese la hoja de datos y su salida fuese con un T . pues seria facil usar esa placa de una pila vieja y potenciarla  para pilas de mas A/ h .

es solo tener la info disponible para mirarla .


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 31, 2011)

yo tengo una de estas,ya no carga,  tendra el integrado?, mañana la desarmo a ver 
y les cuento
 ahh encontre el pdf del integrado mas grande....un protector de baterias


----------



## Scooter (Dic 31, 2011)

Pues si, yo solo tengo guardada una de un teléfono al que se le rompió la pantalla. Siguiendo la política de 0 trastos he vendido de segunda mano todos los demás; es mejor que te den 5€ que tener toneladas de porquería en casa.
Pero si que parecen útiles las baterías, por eso la guardé.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 3, 2012)

abri una pila y si , tiene una plaquetita.

un chip de 2 *4 pines : 8205A lo mas proximo que encontre es :
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/134/155400_DS.pdf
de 3 + 2 pines 
y es para este uso 

estoy leyendo la data (con el traductor) y el chip se encarga de todo , siempre que no pase de lso valores maximos.
7v de entrada por ejemplo.

tambien tiene un 2936 ( 3 + 2 pines ) y otro de 2*3 pines que no pude ller ni con anteojos.
pero todo apunta a lo mismo :
entrega corriente constante y hasta cierta tension.
asi que "los cargadores" no son tales, sino son burdas fuentes que entregaran 5 o 6v , no mas .

tambien veo que estoy cargando mal las pilas, siguiendo la nota que puso don ALIEN que decia que estas baterias se pueden cargar hasta 1C pero esto es solo si no hubiese una placa electronica.
teniendo la placa electronica ehi en el medio que trabaja con un transistor  de no se que tipo pero dice que es capaz de suministrar 100mA continuos........y yo que le venia dando duro con 300 mA y mas .......suerte que no se estropeo . 



y ya me esta entrando una duda, voy a ver si consigo un cargador para abrir.
alguno de ustedes tiene uno de estos :
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-134583041-cargador-de-bateria-universal-telefono-etc-_JM_



solaris8 dijo:


> *fernandob*
> 
> vista interna de la bateria del c139,asi te evitas descuartizarla....
> *Snn5749a* es el numero de serie
> ...


 
vos trabajas con celulares ?? tenes acceso a pilas que no te sirvan ?? que tengan ya poca capacidad, para usarlas de "conejillo de inidas "" ???





solaris8 dijo:


> yo tengo una de estas,ya no carga, tendra el integrado?, mañana la desarmo a ver
> y les cuento
> ahh encontre el pdf del integrado mas grande....un protector de baterias


 
fijate que ese integrado por lo que entiendo sensa celda por celda, ........no creo que en verdad sea usado asi en la practica.
por que dudo que las pilas y el cargador tengan varias borneras, seguro que solo  + y - 

pero lo mas correcto es como especifica segun creo yo ese chip que es nedir celda por celda .


----------



## RatonTuerk (Ene 6, 2012)

En mi opinión, si Motorola tiene algo fantástico es que no se guardan secretos, todos sus productos son desentrañables, desarmo una batería de un viejo C350, les pongo las fotos, que con un poco de trabajo logré tomar. Mi cámara es una vieja Samsung ES10 de 8 mpx, con la ayuda de una buena lupa, un atril (porque tiemblo como gato en la perrera) y una lámpara de 60 LEDs me dí maña para sacar las fotos.
A decir verdad no se si el circuito es un cargador, un protector por corto circuito, un identificador o todo en uno, en la electrónica soy aficionado y realmente de los integrados no encontré información. Con integrados, salvo los más simples (como ser 555, 3909, 4017, etc), no tengo experiencia.

Creo que está demás aclarar que este pequeño circuito está dentro de la batería.

Tuve que comprimir un poco las imágenes porque entre las tres pesaban 14mb, que es un poco grande para la web. Además la resolución es alta, así que pongo los enlaces directos a las imágenes

Imágen del empaque
Detalle 1 del circuito
Detalle 2 del circuito


----------



## fernandob (Ene 8, 2012)

hola, no puedo abrir estos enlaces.

pero me surgio una duda,: si estas pilas poseen el circuito electronico interno calculo que la corriente de carga y la de suministro hacia la carga util pasa por un T. (bipolar, mosfet, no importa) .

pues es un componente SMD y de poca disipacion, asi que imagino entonces que estas baterias estaran limitadas en cuanto a la corriente de carga y de entrega  ( muy especializadas en su aplicacion : UN CELULAR) .

por mas que las pilas de litio /ion sean capaces de cargarse a 1C y de entregar 4C esto sera asi SI ESTAN SOLAS, pero aca tienen un circuito .
a mi hasta ahora la linterna me anda y pide unos 500mA , pero me da la duda ahora, .
no la use mucho tiempo seguido, .


----------



## fernandob (Ene 11, 2012)

aca hice unas pruebas, no hare el dibujo ya que es facil:

fuente variable de cc >>> resistencia en serie de 15 ohms >>>> pila recargable.

DATOS MEDICIONES:

*Vfuente.....VR15ohms......V.bat......I mA (calculada) *
6,03v...........2,2...............3,77.........150
4,5v.............0,75v............3,74.........50
9v................5v................3,83.........360
12................7,7...............3,9...........510 



por lo que veo yo "el circuito " interno no lo veo limitando nada, por suerte no le mande la fuente directa .
luego la unica prueba que me quedo por hacer (si alguien tiene ganas y una pila vieja podria ) es dejarla cargando a una corriente baja digamso 150 mA y ver si el circuito interno CORTA llegada una tension determinada .

en verdad, para ser el circuito electronico que ya vimos , pense que habria algo mas, pero miren el rango de variacion de entrada que le meti y la corriente no se quedo en ningunvalor maximo fijo como esperaba .
como si no hubiese nada.
ningun limitador de corriente , o generadro de I= cte.


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 11, 2012)

Pero, dijiste que la pila era de 800 mAh y no llegaste a 800 mA (1C); si la limitación existe, estaría en 1 C.
Seiko S-8205A/B


----------



## Deltaeco (Ene 11, 2012)

hola chicos ¡¡ hoy estoy de suerte ¡¡ tengo una caja llenas de baterias de celulares ¡¡ me toca revisar y desarmar ( estava prevista para lanzarla al reciclado de pilas o baterias)

saludos a todos y especial a fernandob por esas ganas de experimentar y descubrir cosas  , sigue asi amigo.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 11, 2012)

Nilfred dijo:


> Pero, dijiste que la pila era de 800 mAh y no llegaste a 800 mA (1C); si la limitación existe, estaría en 1 C.
> Seiko S-8205A/B


 
fijate las datyasheet que puse, de los codigos de cis que pude ver, habla de valores sensiblemente menores.
encima en general esos cargadores son para cargar durante la noche.........no se , puedo estar errado, pero me parece que dicen 0,5 amper y como mucho ..

me da que para esos componentes es mucho 1C .

lo que vos pusiste son datos maximos de la pila de esa naturaleza (li-ion ) , no de las de celulares con plaquetita incorporada.





Deltaeco dijo:


> hola chicos ¡¡ hoy estoy de suerte ¡¡ tengo una caja llenas de baterias de celulares ¡¡ me toca revisar y desarmar ( estava prevista para lanzarla al reciclado de pilas o baterias)
> 
> saludos a todos y especial a fernandob por esas ganas de experimentar y descubrir cosas  , sigue asi amigo.


 
gracias, fijate , bueno , vos queres una linterna de colores.
pero fijate que hay linternas VINCHA las cuales tienen un compartimiento rectangular para las pilas (estuve mirando ) , van de diez para poner ahi una o 2 pilas de celulares con sus conexiones .
hasta uno le puede poner un conector para recargar sin sacarlas.

OJO HAY UNA GRAN DIFEENCIA entre comprar una linterna china recargable y hacerla:

las que se venden recargables tienen adentro una pila que es de pesima calidad.
por algo es que sale mucho mas caro comprar (por dar un ejemplo) 3 o 4 pilas AA recargables de pimera marca que lo que cuesta la linterna esa con todo incluiudo .

idem para las pilas de cellulares, que si son originales y uno las tiene ahi por que ya no usa el celular son buenas.
pero no son de mucha capacidad, cosa que se soluciona ahora que se usan LEDS en vez de lamparitas incandescentes


----------



## Deltaeco (Ene 12, 2012)

exacto¡ yo tengo por aqui pero es de lampara incandencente una listerna cuadrada para pilas petaca de 4,5v , viendo el espacio que tiene me cabe hasta 5 baterias de moviles o mas... la cosas es pasarla a led y experimentar haber que ocurre jejejej , por cierto , las baterias de los moviles traen 3 pines de carga, 1 es + , el otro es el - y el siguiente para que se usa ?

un saludo compañero.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 12, 2012)

ni idea, no los use.
medi con el tester donde esta la tension
suele ser en los extremos y suele estar marcada.
una cosa buena es que los contactos son refaciles de soldar rapido.
no uses cualquier pila, usa similares y verifica antes que no esten ya sin capacidad


----------



## fernandob (Ene 14, 2012)

compre el cargador de la fig. 1 , lo abri , tiene una fuente switching simple, asi que le solde cables para afuera ........pero no andaba...........me jodo ........ya que como rompi un poco el plastico no puedo reclamar .......asi que ni puedo probarla , una lastima, por comprar porqueria china y no verificarla antes de meter mano.

pero tenia por ahi dando vueltas un cargador de MP3 (fig. 2 ) , es de lo mas berreta que hay , y le hice las pruebas.

tiuene 2 leds, uno rojjo y uno verde , le pongo una R. de carga y mido la tension con tester y calculo la corriente y la Pot , entregada y digo que pasa con los leds.

*Vsal. .... R. carga(ohms) ... I (mA ) ... P (W) ..... leds encendidos *
5,5v.........nada......................................................rojo
5,5v.........560 .....................
5,5..........100......................55............0,3
5,5..........58.......................90...............................R ok , verde apenas
5,43........15........................362...........2w..............R ok .. verde fuerte
5.............12.......................416...........2,1...................


la fuentecita esta buena, entrega 300 mA tranquila.
y al parecer No es ningun cargador, solo es una fuente , como hemos visto mas atras al apecer las pilas son las que tienen el cargador, que ..... mis pruebas no arrojaron nada util.
el led rojo indica que hay tension y el verde prende en funcion de la intensidad que circula.


la proxima vez voy a poner esta fuentecita o cargador de MP3 a cargar la pila del celu y medir a ver si veo algo util.


ra


----------



## Deltaeco (Ene 15, 2012)

Realmente como se puede observar , la batería es la que controla la carga y para cuando hay que parar, por eso los cargadores solamente lo que realizan es entregar una cantidad de voltaje y nada mas , como si de una fuente simple se tratara.

un saludo ¡


----------



## fernandob (Ene 16, 2012)

mi linternita aun funciona, pero ya se murio un led y 2 parpadean (hay que mirarla de frente)

mis observaciones y deducciones:

1 -- linternita china.
2 -- alguien dijo una vez en algun lado que leds en paralelo no van y encima sin R. limitadora menos.
3 -- chino y de bajo costo : creo quie la politica es que dure un tiempito y listo, tambien la politica es que como son 9 leds se van a ir quemando de a poco y cuando el usuario se de cuenta ya paso tiempo.
4 --- como dije esta alimentado con una pila de celular que tiene una Vcc = 3,7 v promedio (3,3 a 3,9 v , no mas)  .
si pienso que esa linterna esta hecha para 3 pilas AAA o sea 4,5v o algo mas , veo que fue diseñada para morir pronto .
5 --- tendre que ver si modelso mas caros son la misma porqueria pero mas lindas o realmente hay alguna diferencia interna.
6 -- por lo que vi de la linterna esta armada asi, se vuelve dificil el separar lso leds y ponerles algo , no da.
la forma fisica es para un armado masivo y esa parte (el frente) no da muchas opciones.

igual sigue tirando y estoy encantado con ella, cuando muera vere que hago, si pongo otra igual o cambio de modelo o que ..........y les cuento.

un saludo


----------



## Deltaeco (Ene 17, 2012)

Hombre lo que se podría hacer es desarmarla y recomponer los led como debe ser, y así aprovechas el habitáculo del mismo , haber si me pongo con ello que tengo varias baterías , he estado con un reloj pic y ya esta casi terminado.

El tema de las cosas chinas son muy raras. en menos que te des cuenta se desarman en 2 o se averían si son electrónicas , como se dice por aquí, '' el que compra barato , compra 2 veces '' 

Un saludo fernandob !


----------



## Scooter (Ene 17, 2012)

Si, pero es probable que no quepan las resistencias


----------



## fernandob (Ene 17, 2012)

si en algun momento ando con la camara y la linterna le saco fotos, pero es algo asi:

es untubo de aluminio cerrado, solo sea abre atras para las pilas, .
yo le corte el cuerpo para poder conectarme y el frente, o sea el NO reflector, por que como son leds ni usa reflector .
del lado de atras tiene unas ranuras, asi que el armador solo tiene que calzar las patas de el led y hace contacto, algo rudimentario , pero que no da lugar a mucho .

LUEGO , Y ACA LES VIENE LA DUDA:

una cosa es si tengo un led de 3,3v y una fuente de 9v , ahi si , ok, le limitamso con una R su corriente.
pero cuando ya tenemos una fuente que es justo de la V.led. ??
con que SENCILLO limitamos ????? 
es mas.
hasta la duda por lo que puse mas arriba de las tensiones es :
no sera que esos leds son de segunda ( o cuarta )  ?? 

pero como dije:
tengo un led de 3,5v y una fuente de 3,7v ..........que le pongo ?? 
a cada led como limitacion simple ?? .


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 18, 2012)

> tengo un led de 3,5v y una fuente de 3,7v ..........que le pongo ??
> a cada led como limitacion simple ?? .


un diodo de germanio?? caida de tension tipica 0.2 0.3 volts


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 18, 2012)

> pero como dije:
> tengo un led de 3,5v y una fuente de 3,7v ..........que le pongo ??
> a cada led como limitacion simple ?? .


y              nada


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 18, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> si en algun momento ando con la camara y la linterna le saco fotos, pero es algo asi:
> 
> ... yo le corte el cuerpo para poder conectarme y el frente
> 
> ... que le pongo a cada led como limitacion simple ?? .



No había necesidad de cortar ¿Nunca se te cayó (sin querer)? A veces al caer se desintegra, pero lo recomendable es darle unos empujoncitos desde atrás.

En el interruptor se oculta una resistencia de 2,2 Ω, además los chinos cuentan con la resistencia interna de las pilas "incluidas".

¿Te quedan 8 LEDs? Serían 160 mA, viene un driver lineal para 320 mA.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 18, 2012)

Dependiendo del como sea la batería puede funcionar sin nada; todas las baterías tienen una resistencia interna y una corriente máxima de salida. Claro,eso no funciona con una grande que entregue 100A.
De todos modos siempre le iría bien una resistencia por led aunque sea de medio ohmio.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 18, 2012)

respecto de la bateria por eso puse mas arriba que calculo que durarian poco si usase pilas AA o las grandes, en MI CASO uso lo que uso que calculo tiene una R. interna mas alta, igual la Vbat es menor que la esperada original.

y lo de la linterna...........vos compraste una BUENA nilfred, la mia (compre 5 ) no vienen lso leds en una PCB soldados.
ya la voy a poner, pero por lo visto hay diferentes calidades en cuanto a su estructura fisica , asi que calculo que tambien habra distintas calidades de los leds.

lo del driver si tenes el codigo me lo pasas ?? voy igual a buscar .
PARA .........igual, un driver con lso valroes que decis ??? estas suponiendo leds en //  ???


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 18, 2012)

Compré 3, la primera es esa, la celeste: Me mandé un moco con la modificación de agregarle el resorte porque terminó quemando un LED (el del centro)
Cuando la compré era azul como la de tu foto, por ese motivo de ahí en mas compré color metal.
Bueno, contando las que están destripadas, son mas de 3... Pero, no viene al caso, siguiendo con este tipo de linterna: Tengo una MEJOR y otra PEOR que siquiera está pintada o bruñida, donde veo que los LEDs están soldados en un solo punto central formando una estrella y los ánodos al borde sin soldar...
La única diferencia con la buena es el o-ring, que mas tarde le agregué en la rosca.

Te hablaba del AMC7135, pero no va.

En esta foto  se aprecia:

Linterna de cuello flexible, 8 LEDs, resistencia interna 2,2 Ω
Linterna Energizer penlight, se "descabezó" (por no decir lo contrario) el interruptor, interesante driver, llevaba 2 pilas AAA, 1 LED Nichia.
Linterna marca "JA", usa 1 sola pila AA 1600 mAh, 5 LEDs, O-ring. Dura 18 horas con esa pila, cuando ya no prende carga 1300 mAh. Osea 1300 mAh en 18 hs = 72 mA consume.
Linterna berreta, 9 LEDs, 3 pilas AAA recargables (54 ARS el par), O-ring.
Linterna algo mas cara, 9 LEDs, 3 pilas AAA alcalinas.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 18, 2012)

esta es la que compre, que bueno , uno no la elije.
hasta que no la compraste y desarmaste no sabes que tiene .

y el lugar de los leds viene con unas ranuras , donde calzan las patas de lso leds (-) y todas tocan el aluminio y las positivas se unen en el medio retorcidas, ni soldadura creo que tenia.
(yo le hice para soldarle mi cable) .

en fin, por lo visto tendre que comprar en distintos lugares y probar .

aca les pongo fotos de mi linternita, parece fea pero es muy practica por que la pila hace de base para apoyarla.

en la foto numerda como 47 se ve que le "abri la panza " con la sierrita para acceder a las partes de lsos leds, al cabezal ya que es fijo, no se desenrosca.
lo demas esta simplemente pegada con adhesivo termico .


----------



## fernandob (Abr 8, 2012)

hola,  queria saber si alguno que USE MUCHO  estas linternas me puede decir como les resultan.

copiando la foto que puso nilfred hace tiempo les cuento :
como dije antes me arme el esquema de la foto de mas arriba, primero con la linterna azul, la mas trucha , la que en esta foro :

Ver el archivo adjunto 65978

marque en circulo con flechas, se ve que los leds simplemetne tienen las patas unidas como trenzadas, muy trucho.....el asunto es que luego de un tiempo algunos leds no prendden o parpadean  o prenden poco .
ya daba lastima asi que compre otra, la de al lado , que es de mejor calidad, los led van a una plaqueta, solo eso , las patas de lso leds estan soldadas mas prolijas.

la cambien y todo bien (escoba nueva barre bien ) la use un par de cargas y extrañamente ya algunos leds me parpadean .


la linterna es de 3 pilas AAA = 4,5v 
yo la uso con pila de celu recargable de 3,8v bien cargada.

no se que pasa , por eso les pregunto , si alguno ha usado seguido estas linternas, saber si simplemente son asi, de poca vida util y no hay mas vueltas o no .

gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 8, 2012)

La tensión no me dice nada, medí la corriente.
Ojo que el el interruptor de la linterna hay una resistencia de 2.2 Ω.

La linda está en un lugar estratégico cuando se corta la luz, cargada con alcalinas. Se usa muy poco. Va a morir cuando sangren las alcalinas.

La fea esta cargada con recargables LSD, se mete en recovecos obscuros durante alguna reparación. La celeste duró 3 caídas al suelo desde 0.80 m, en 2 años. El reemplazo no tiene caídas, y lleva 1.64 años de servicio intenso.

La de cuello flexible tiene 7 años aproximadamente, se usa en conjunto con la fea o sola, el cuello ya está demasiado flexible y con señales de corrosión, el botón de encendido despintado, pero funciona igual que el primer día.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 9, 2012)

Nilfred dijo:


> La tensión no me dice nada, medí la corriente.
> Ojo que el el interruptor de la linterna hay una resistencia de 2.2 Ω.
> 
> .



la pila que yo uso si pasa por el interruptor.

y calculoq ue la corriente depende de la fuente , no ?? 
si pongo 3 AAA son una fuente de 4,5v ......y una determinada capacidad.
la pila que uso esta con 3,8v maximo 3,5v tipico .

ya de por si , y en cualquier caso los leds estan en // asi que .


pero sabes que ?? me estas diciendo unas cuantas csoas: 
que vos no has tenido problemas, y lo de la R.
voy a medir a ver cuanto mas grande puedo ponerla sin que me quite tension .


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 10, 2012)

Raro que vos me digas que una alcalina tira 1.5 V  Medí esa tensión con carga, deberías obtener unos magros 1.2-1.3 V

A 9 LEDs le tiene que llegar 180 mA, en teoría. Lo máximo que medí son 120 mA


----------



## fernandob (Abr 10, 2012)

entonces por como viene la mano si, la proxima vez que le meta mano pruebo de subir la Ri (con una Rext. ) .
total, perder un poquito de luz no me importa.

cuando pruebe les cuento .


----------



## mcrven (Abr 13, 2012)

Ojo FernandoB, el chip que tú viste en la batería del Motorola es 8205A. El datasheet correspondiente es el siguiente: http://www.google.co.ve/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=dip%208%208205a&source=web&cd=2&sqi=2&ved=0CCsQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ic-on-line.cn%2Fsearch.php%3Fpart%3D8205a%26stype%3Dpart&ei=DfGIT9mXDbS00AGzs-yBCg&usg=AFQjCNE2-wT7OsB8p2wnpxZc-EzSzNdLrQ&cad=rja


----------



## Nilfred (May 7, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> queria saber si alguno que USE MUCHO  estas linternas me puede decir como les resultan.
> 
> se ve que los leds simplemetne tienen las patas unidas como trenzadas, muy trucho.....el asunto es que luego de un tiempo algunos leds no prendden o parpadean  o prenden poco .
> 
> la use un par de cargas y extrañamente ya algunos leds me parpadean.


Pasó el tiempo y ahora controlo eso también: Me estas volviendo un maniático 
Y efectivamente, la trucha tiene un LED que parpadea y otro apagado, ya:
​En cambio la buena tiene todos sus LEDs resplandecientes: 
​Pero, siempre hay un pero, como le puse alcalinas a la buena, tengo sulfato y óxido:
​Algo salió con mi buen amigo el alcohol isopropílico:
​Aunque, aseguré el partido e intercambié las partes que sirven.
Al final de cuentas tengo 2 cadáveres y 1 linterna de 20 ARS con 100 ARS en pilas. 

Seguramente querrán saber como saqué la foto de la linterna encendida, no fue fácil:
Modo: Programa (todo lo contrario a full automático)
ISO: Manual 80 (sensibilidad baja a la luz)
EV: -2 (menor tiempo de exposición para que la foto sea obscura)
Medición de brillo: Puntual (en el área de enfoque)
Area de enfoque: Af central (enfoque en el rectángulo del centro, nada de auto Af, multi Af ni detección de rostro que cambian el Af a cualquier lado)
Flash: Apagado
AF: Macro (Distancia menor a 80 cm)


----------



## SKYFALL (May 7, 2012)

Ha! pero si este problema no es solo de estas linternitas de LED's baratas, en alguna ocasion compre una cierta cantidad de diodos de color azul del tipo difuso de 3mm, cada uno a 0,1 dolar y a las 4 semanas de uso hay algunos que comienzan a parpadear y otros más que no emiten luz, seran LED's chinos de muy baja calidad, porque en verdad jamas habia visto algo asi que un LED pierda la emision tan rápido.


----------



## fernandob (May 7, 2012)

Nilfred dijo:


> ...........................................
> ......................................



1 -- yo por eso no compre las AAA recargables, no me cabia gastar esa plata en eso.
si fuesen AA bueno..seria otra cosa.

2 --  asi como en las fotos tuyas me pasaba , cuando se me desperece el alma voy a ponerle una R.
lo que si note es que si la tengo prendida un BUEN rato se calienta el cuerpo  y eso que como mostre en las fotos esta vacia adentro, sin las pilas, asi que esta mas refrigerada.

3 -- date un dia una vuelta por PASTEUR , entre rivadavia y corrientes, son unas 5 cuadras, ahi esta todo , primero ida mirando y anotando y a la vuelta compras.
las buenas estan 10 ARS .
siempre te piden comprar unas cuantas  cosas eso si .

yo con la buena, la doradita vengo tirando bien .

PD: esos portapilas para 3 pilas, son para guardar, ya serviran para un back ap de algo .


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 7, 2012)

yo tengo una linterna de 32 led con 3 pilas recargables marca quchuflo ,ya se apagaron unos 4 led ,pero la linterna es vieja tiene como 3 años si no es mas,la linterna en alquel entonces me salio 50 ars y las pilas 38 las 4 ,
el viernes pasado compre 6 led para reemplazarlos y me cobraron muy alto,  2,5 ars por unidad
.la linterna la uso siempre para revisar conejos por las noches ,pero creo que es hora de reemplazar las pilas ,porque no duran nada la carga,


----------



## fernandob (Oct 3, 2012)

hoy agarre y cambie la linterna, sigo con la de la respuesta 37 .
la pila de celular y la linterna ya la he cambiado 3 veces:
los leds van parpadeando y se queman.....

y eso que ORIGINALMENTE  es para 3 pilas o sea 4,5v 
y yo la uso con pila de celular  recargable o sea 4 v ...

pero bueno, hoy  como dije saque la que venia usando , la cual tenia la mitad quemados .
rompi toda la linterna y fui probando con los leds que daban aun buen brillo.

la prueba fue simple:
fuente ......... R = 10 ohms (hace de shunt) ......led.

*Vled.......VR........I(mA) calculada............que pasa ?? *
2,9v......105 mV.......10,5mA ...........buena luz
2,6........19................1,9................poco brillo
2,7........67.................6,7
2,83.......116..............11,6
3...........110...............11
3,2........101................10
3,4.........95................9,5
3,76........79...............7,9................vibra, oscila el led
4............76...............7,6................oscila

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
cambio el led y  me pongo a probar otro (prueba destructiva) 
2.89.......31..............3,1................buena luz, posible medicion mal de corriente 
3...........33..............3,3
3,5v........20...................................oscila
3,8................................................oscila mucho 
4.................................................oscila fuerte, onda se va a morir
5................................................oscila lento y muere

la primer prueba , de el primer led era consistente con lo que hice al final :
le puse a todo el conjunto ua R= 12 ohms y me caia en ella 1v 
9 leds  de 10 mA cada uno  >>> 90 mA  >>>> en 12 ohms >>>> 1,08v 

a que conclusion llegue ?? 
esos leds trabajan dentro de lo amable con 3v , y como mi pila es de 4v , pues que les hice caer 1v .
asi de simple.
pero claro.............la verdad me queda gran duda:
*por que los hacen para 3 pilas ??? o sea 4,5v .*

bueno, yo por mi parte la estoy usando ya .
si alguno tiene ganas y tiene una solo tiene que puentear en el portapilas el lugar de una pila y usarla solo con 2 pilas........y ver que resultado le da.

yo.........con el tiempo sabre.

hay algo que si es contundente:
para lo mio me alcanza con la luz emitida con 3v , es seguro que si se me pone al lado uno con una linterna igual con las 3 pilas DARA MAS LUZ.........pero la cosa es que si la usas seriamente no te deje colgado al poco tiempo .
aca se ve cuando empece este articulo y ya habia cambiado 3 linternas, y una de ellas de buena calidad .
ahora estoy con la R y una "berreta" , asi puedo comparar.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 22, 2012)

les actualizo el tema, tengo por ahi las mediciones hechas, pero no importa tanto , venia usando una pila de celular, no llegaba a 4v .deberia andar pero se queman los leds.
a nilfred por lo que cuenta con 3 AAA tambien le pasa .

asi que segun las mediciones anteriores  hice:

tome una linterna nueva , de las mas berretas y le puse en serie a los 9 leds una R. para que en los leds caigan 3v .
asi de simple.

esto lo hice hace 2 semanas, luego de las mediciones anteriores y la linterna viene bien .

asi que como consejo por ahora : 
si NO van a poner buffers que controlen la corriente de cada led y estos ensartarselos a la linterna.
si quieren que la misma les dure bastante .
si no les importa perder un poco de brillo (yo la uso para ver cosas que tengo en frente , incluso en una habitacion oscura da buena luz) :
ponganle 2 pilas, solo 2 , vean como hacen para puentear en forma prolija el tercer receptaculo de el portapilas y pruebenla .

en un par de meses les digo si la misma linterna sigue viva.
pero hasta ahora duro mas que las otras.

No probe con 2 pilas AAA alkalinas, no se que onda, pero calculo sera maso lo mismo .
la cosa No es ponerse a comparar, sino ver si esa luz les sirve o no .
yo como dije la vengo usando y me sirve e incluso una habitacion la ilumina bien .
hasta les digo mas:
si yo la usase con pilas AAA descartables me haria asi:
el paquete viene de 4 .
le pongo 2 .........cuando se gastan las guardo .
uso las otras 2 .........cuando se gastan le pongo 3 de las ya gastadas y seguro tira un buen trecho mas .

puentear el receptaculo de una pila para probar un rato es facil, con un cablecito .
ahora luego, si ven que les va se arman con una maderita en forma de tubo algo parecido a una pila , ponen clavitos chicos en las puntas o cabezas redondeadas y las unen con cable fino .


----------



## jlaudio (Oct 22, 2012)

bueno me meto a este tema que me parecio interesante, me paso algo similar hace poco pued hice una lampara probadora de billetes pero con leds, bueno tengo una bateria de celular que me da como maximo 3.7 voltios, a esta le coloco seis leds ultravioleta, y pues encienden bien y no calientan mucho y pense que para prolongr la vida de los leds les puse una resistencia en serie de 10 ohmnios y no calientan casi nada igual es para probar billetes y solo se enciende con un pulsador al momento de verificar si el billete esta bueno o malo, ademas tambien lo equipe con luz led blanca por si se va la luz y hay que dar cambio de algun billete (la maquina es para una tienda) pues la lamparita de luz blanca la hice con cuatro leds de esos que llaman "sombrerito" que tienen un angulo de luz de unos 270º pues iluminan bien y a estos les coloque una resistencia de 16 ohmnios a 1/2 watt y la resistencia se pone algo tibia lo que me quiere decir que esta limitando algo de corriente para que los leds no se quemen, y esta funcionando muy bien lo malo es que la bateria que utilice se le quemo el circuito de carga esta en este video 



 la bateria que utilice es la azul, bueno y a la pregunta que para que hacen las linternas con tres baterias?? pues como son varios leds se encargan de bajar un poco el voltaje y como todo es negocio no seria rentable hacer una linterna que te dure lo que dura un led... 4-6 años de uso continuo en condiciones normales pues les conviene que cada tres o cuatro meses compres otra linterna porque ya no ilumina como cuando estaba nueva


----------



## fernandob (Abr 6, 2013)

ya que entre aca:

sigo con la misma linterna, y van 6 meses .
asi que mas que verificado que la cosa va PERFECTA con lo de bajar la tension a 3v .


----------



## Deltaeco (Abr 9, 2013)

Hola fernandob, perfecto, lo voy a tener en cuenta, saludos.


----------



## R-Mario (May 14, 2013)

Yo me compre una coleman de un solo led de 3W, usa baterias tipo 18650, luego en el taller callo una bateria de una lap, que segun la pila era nueva y que solo habia funcionado por 10 dias pero no le hicieron valida la garantia. Total que nunca regreso por ella, ahora tengo 8 baterias msd para mi lamparita y si vieran que tal ilumina, por cierto el led consumo casi 800mA, desconosco como este el circuito por dentro, la verdad me costo mucho y no quiero romperla jejeje. Lo mas que la he dejado prendida es 20 minutos. Por cierto la falla en la bateria de la lap, fue un catastrofico corto en el circuito de carga, ademas vi sobrantes de coca cola. Ustedes saquen conclusiones jejeje.

Luego vi dichas baterias en ebay, y me llamo la atencion unas de la marca ultrafire cuyo precio es de 2 dolares aprox. Me dije ¿Y si me dedico a reparar baterias de lap muertas? Asi que ordene 8 pilitas de esas. Conclusion......... Son un verdadero asco, apenas logran dar 500mA y no los 2 o 3 e incluso 4A que dicen. Ademas se calientan mucho y me dan miedo de que me valla explotar una en la cara.

Luego busque mas pilas y encontre unas rosadas como las que traia la bateria que me dejaron, bueno esas dicen que son marca sanyo pero cuestan 6 dolares cada una y ya no quise experimentar.


----------



## solaris8 (May 17, 2013)

ajna, fijate por aca, son de 2800/4200 Mah, lo que no se es cuanto esta una bateria de lap....
http://listado.mercadolibre.com.mx/-bater%C3%ADa-pila-18650-3.7v-2500mah
(no vendo, ni tengo nada que ver con ML)


----------



## R-Mario (May 17, 2013)

Si las vi tambien pero si te das cuentas son exactamente las mismas que venden los chinos, solo que en ML mexico cuestan el doble o triple. 

Checa esta en ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-SAN...US_Rechargeable_Batteries&hash=item257dfd96d3

Esa es la que le traigo ganas

Luego en ML encontre esta

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-421202220-bateria-pila-panasonic-18650-3400mah-250-maxima-capacidad-_JM_

Pero mira su horrible precio, me va salir mas caro el caldo que la res


----------



## Nilfred (May 17, 2013)

Ojo con la Sanyo que la tensión para lograr esa capacidad es mayor que la estándar de 4.2 V, quedate con la Panasonic:
Panasonic NCR18650B Super Max 3.7V 3400mAh Rechargeable Li-ion Battery - Black + Green (2 Pieces)
Panasonic NCR18650B Super Max 3.7V 3400mAh Rechargeable Li-ion Battery - Black + Green
Panasonic NCR18650A 3.7V 3100mAh Rechargeable Li-ion Battery - Black + Green
Genuine Panasonic 18650 3.7V 3100mAh Rechargeable Battery - Green (Pair)


----------

